# Minimalism 4 lyfe



## Naked Lilies (Jan 24, 2018)

Had to share as soon as I saw this...


----------



## blue ant (Jan 27, 2018)

Disclaimer: This post is in rather poor taste. If you're disabled and take offense, please understand that I'm not making fun of you, and please accept my apology. 

Honestly, I would hardly call OP "minimalist". No minimalist with a pair of perfectly good hands would splurge on a bindle, let alone a handle for it. And he's covered in unnecessary clothes! He isn't even trying.
My minimalist setup is as follows. I realized that I didn't need any bourgeois storage solutions for my gear. Instead, I alternately shove everything down my throat or up my ass. I used to have a decent organization system, but these days I just use whichever has more room. It took some getting used to at first, but once I gained complete control of my sphincter, mouth, intestines, and esophagus, it was no problem. (Plus I'm now a sex god.)
Once I had that down, I realized that my legs had to weigh at least 10 pounds each, so I had them removed in Mexicali. Now I just walk around on my arms, which isn't quite as fast or ergonomic as walking, but man, is my new body elegant!
I then realized I could pare down my gear further, so I chopped off my hands. Turns out you don't even need them! Your jaws and tongue can do most of the fine manipulation your hands usually do, and their grip strength is way better anyways. It also means I can't hitchhike anymore, due to not having any thumbs, but I don't want to have to interact with all those baroque housie fucks anyhow.
I've also DIY removed my appendix, and I've gotten rid of extra eyes, kidneys, etc. I don't know how much more I can pare down my gear without killing myself, but if anyone has any tips, please tell me.


----------

